# Jobs in Resource Industry Western Australia



## dubjosh (May 18, 2017)

I am coming to Australia on a 462 working holiday visa, and I am starting to brainstorm some potential jobs to pursue. Obviously the mining industry is huge in Western Australia. I'm not necessarily looking to make a huge amount of money, but are there are jobs or support jobs where the employer provides room and board or at least subsidizes it? 
Also, does anyone know about fishing jobs in Australia north of the Tropic of Capricorn. I have to work there to get a second year extension on the visa. Or should I just do a farm job? 
Thanks so much!


----------



## tradietrove (Jun 15, 2017)

What is wrong with Mining jobs. Because Australia having huge resources in mining industry also trying to supply in Asia in heavy quantity. I think the job will secure in this industry with good salary.


----------



## kipperfletcher23 (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi 
You may want to contact a company called Access Unlimited in Perth, WA.. They provide a wide range of training courses for the mining industry. 

Their courses provide some good accreditation and they can advise on where to get work. Visit accessunlimitedtraining website

Theres a wide range of courses so may give you some ideas for future work.


----------

